# video of fall:)



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

WOW do I ever see Quiz in the way she runs and hops around with you! Those Player genes sure do run true!

Glad you're okay!  

NICE distance work, BTW!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Get up, Get up, come on ....GET UP!! 
Adorable!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

"Oh Mama - YOU are one of the jumps? I Sooooo Cited!!!"

Hope you're OK.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a beautiful girl! I'm glad you're okay, she sure was encouraging you to get up. I loved that, thanks for sharing your "moment".


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

oh your poor knee! She did want to help...you can see it.
I hope your knee is ok, I wish someone had gone over to make sure your ok.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

At least your puppers was happy that you were down on her level! hehe. I hope you're knee is okay...they are NOT something you want to mess with. LOVE the distance work! =]


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

For one there is a lot of love in that relationship. My goodness... Maybe watching red dogs and agility is to much for me, but it made me cry. Good for you for shaking it off. I really hope you knee is okay! LOVELY distance work....

Fall and all, that was a great run.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

First of all I must say your dog is INCREDIBLE, and I LOVE the distance work!!! Forget the fall that was a good run! 

Thank you for sharing! I really wish I had gotten my SPLAT on video I am sure it was America's Funniest worthy! From the dirt, I outstretched my arm toward the next obstacle and said "GO JUMP!" which my dog obediently did, I jumped up and we finished the course. My trainer was CRACKING UP!!! She said except for that it was a fantastic run! 

I am glad your knee was ok!

Now I need to find out where you got your dog! I may need another golden in a year or so, I would LOVE one like that (or Quiz!) Red, fast, happy, what else could you want!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The power of the Golden Spirit. Talk about making you rise! I'm glad you are okay and what a great GR you have there!!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow! What a come back. Love the distance work. Your Golden works amazing for you. It's lovely to see a happy Golden running and working for her human teammate.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Maxs Mom said:


> Now I need to find out where you got your dog! I may need another golden in a year or so, I would LOVE one like that (or Quiz!) Red, fast, happy, what else could you want!


ROFL she's Quiz's half-sib...


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

You guys are all funny, yes she is a trip and I never know what I am going to get , I do have to remember to stay off the ground rofl..
I was stoked up pretty good the next day but by the end of the day I was running again, sorta...
Thank you for the remarks on her distance, we have worked really hard at that, a lot of times mom can't run with her..now if I could just give her my mental image


----------



## aluna86jh (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow what a great dog! Still a great run even with the fall.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

So which was worse... the fall itself or those 2 rear paws planted on your head?! 

Seriously though, your dog is fantastic!! That was one heck of a run!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Jersey's Mom said:


> So which was worse... the fall itself or those 2 rear paws planted on your head?!
> 
> Seriously though, your dog is fantastic!! That was one heck of a run!!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


Actually the fall was worse, my knee is still a little stiff but it was that beforehand..
She is an awesome little girl, lord knows how many people were coming up to me going "I'll run her" , hey as long as I can hobble and do distance, I think not lol..


----------

